# signing in?



## nicole (Mar 8, 2005)

Every time I go to sign in, it will make me do it twice. Telling me that the page is not able to view or something like that. When I go to look at other post I will have to do the same thing over and it is telling me the same thing again. Is it the site or my computer? Thanks to all who reply


----------



## middie (Mar 8, 2005)

i have to sign in twice too. probably just another glitch that needs ironed out?


----------



## nicole (Mar 8, 2005)

Just checking. You know me.. If something is wrong I have to see if everyone is having the same problems and make sure i didn't do anything to this darn box they call a computer. Thanks MId.


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 9, 2005)

That happened to me this morning, too.  I don't remember having to do that yesterday, actually.


----------



## nicole (Mar 9, 2005)

Baker, It happens to me EVERY time I go and click something new. Before it wouldn't happen as often. Now, it's every time


----------



## middie (Mar 9, 2005)

weird. this morning i didn't have to sign in at all. i wonder if i hit the rememebr me button without realizing it.


----------



## nicole (Mar 9, 2005)

I always have the remember me checked and I always have to sign in. Two times everytime i go to log in. I hope they can get it figured out. I hate having to see that page telling me that it's not valid.


----------



## GB (Mar 9, 2005)

We will look into this and see if we can get it fixed.


----------

